# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  OAV Fall Insight 9/12-14/2003 Williamsburg, VA

## Cindy Hamlin

Mark your Calendars for Saturday, September 13!  Why?  You'll be in Williamsburg learning all you ever wanted to know about management in the opticial business. We are honored to have Ed de Gennaro, nationally recognized speaker and OAV member, to present a 6-hour ABO-certified managment class entitled:  
You Only Succeed When They Succeed - Optical Managers Tools And Techniques 

You will receive a Certificate of Completion at the end of the class.

As an added bonus, you can take two more hours of ABO-approved education for FREE!  The cost of the day is only $75 for OAV members which includes breakfast and lunch.


See more about the OAV at www.vaopticians.org

----------

